
Darkreader – Dark Mode for Everything - gjvc
https://darkreader.org/
======
dastx
So I came across this a couple of months ago and tried to use it.

It significantly slowed down page loads. When I changed the settings to not be
as aggressive in selecting the dark colours, the page load speeds weren't much
better.

I since ended up simply creating stylus styles for sites I regularly visit.

Not ideal, but it is better than adding a couple of seconds (not an
exaggeration) to the page load.

